# say goodbye kevin



## APBcustoms (Aug 5, 2014)

dear,
@Kevin 

im going to hire this service to come in the middle of the night move your fbe farm to my grandmothers yard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2014)

I might hire you, to hire them, to move it closer to me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

